# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Ανανεωση πλακετων τηλεορασεων και monitor.

## GeorgeSindos

Απο πλακετες τηλεορασεων και monitor υπαρχουν τα εξης:

*T-CON BOARDS*

LC420WXN/LC370WXN    (LG 37LH2000)

50T011-C02 T500HVN05.0    (SAMSUNG UE39F5000AWXXH)

P/N: 6870C-0480A   (PANASONIC TX-42AS500E)

260W3C4LV0.0  (SAMSUNG LE26R86BD)

FS_HBC2LV2.4    (SONY KDL40V4000)

CPT 320WB02C              (SAMSUNG LE32R32B)

T315XWO1_V5 Ctrl/T260XWO2 V2 Ctrl   (LG 32LC2R-ZJ)




*MAIN  DRIVER BOARDS
*
68709M0348F 060617     (LG 32LC3R-ZJ)

3139 123 62613 WK713.5 (PHILIPS 32PFL5522D/12)

EAX64797004 (1.1) (LG 42LN613S)

LD91A/G (PIP) EAX60686902 (0) (LG 37LH2000)

L1X52S 68709M0349D (0) CHASSIS: LM57A   (LG L1919S)

Set πλακετών 715G3831-P02-000-004L, 715G3894-M01-000-004L, 715G3875-P01-000-004L  (LG E2040S)

BN41-01151B    (SAMSUNG monitor 943SN)

(T)GQ9CB KL008  715G3225-1-2    (LG monitor 2243S)

P/N: 6870T620A62         (LG monitor L1715S)

BN41-00412F     (SAMSUNG monitor 920N)

48.L1C01.A00    (BENQ monitor FP71G)

 E227809B (LG monitor W2240)

(T) GQ8CB VV064 715G3225-1-2  (VIEWSONIC monitor VA2213W)

EAX54709703 (1) (LG monitor 2242PK)

EAX…………….    (LG monitor W2243S)

EAX62064101(1)            (LG FLATRON W1946S)

PS6407 JAE2402-322 (SONY KDL40V4000)

BN41-00811A    (SAMSUNG LE32R32B)




*POWER BOARDS*


EAY 60803402               (LG 47LX6500)

BN41-00157A    (SAMSUNG LE37M86BD)

DPS 182BP – B (PHILIPS 32PFL5522D/12)

PD4612F1_A BN44-00269A (SAMSUNG UE40B6000VW) 

IP – 211135A (SAMSUNG LE40A556P1FXXH)

BN44-00166C (IP-321135A) (SAMSUNG LE46F86BD)

BN44-00191B (SAMSUNG LE26A336J)

EAX55357701/33 (LG 37LH2000)  

LGP-011 TU68C8-7A (LG monitor W2240) 


IP – 45130B (SAMSUNG monitor SYNCMASTER 2232BW)

715G3447-1       (LG monitor W2243S)

715G2892-3-4    (VIEWSONIC monitor VA2213W)

715G3409-1       (LG monitor W1943S)

PWI1704S         (SONY SDM-HS73)

AIP-0198           (LG FLATRON W1946S)

BN44-00208B    (SAMSUNG LE26R86BD)

PCB:68709D006B REV:1.2   (LG 32LC2R-ZJ)

1-876-467-12        (SONY KDL40V4000)

BN96-03832A       (SAMSUNG LE32R32B)


*INVERTER BOARDS
*
DARFON H4+V2258.131/A (LG 32LF2510)

4H.V1838.461/B      (SAMSUNG LE37M86BD)

RDENC2287TPZ F (PHILIPS 32PFL5522D/12)

HS320WV12 REV 0.1 (SAMSUNG LE32R86BD)

SSB400W20V01 REV 0.0 (SAMSUNG LE40A6561F) 

SSI260WA                     (SAMSUNG LE26R86BD)

DARFON 4H.V1448.291/B1    (LG 32LC2R-ZJ)

HANSOL SSB400W20S01 REV0.5 (SONY KDL40V4000)




*PANELS*

LM200W03 (TL) (M3)     (LG monitor E2040S) 

V320B1 – L01 Rev. C4     (LG 32LC3R)

V315B1 – L07 Rev. C1    (LG 32LC46)

T370HW02 V.2              (SAMSUNG LE37M86BDX/XEH)


Για πληροφοριες επικοινωνια μεσω e-mail: g_matziris@yahoo.gr ή τηλεφωνικά 6984609055 Γιωργος.

----------

